# Pump v cartridges



## lucky13 (Apr 19, 2013)

Greetings all, I am new to fountain pens and am getting ready to make my first fountain pen. My question is for all of you FP pros, which is better or preferred, a pump or a cartridge. And time for the stupid question how does the pump work? Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: pump or cartridge?*



lucky13 said:


> Greetings all, I am new to fountain pens and am getting ready to make my first fountain pen. My question is for all of you FP pros, which is better or preferred, a pump or a cartridge. And time for the stupid question how does the pump work? Thanks for all the help in advance.



Search the library for "Fountain Pen 101". It'll tell you all you need to start. If, by chance, it isn't available in the library, send me a pm and I'll see you get it.

I think "pump" is a misnomer, it sucks up ink and holds it 'til you're writing, It's more a reservoir.

Regards,

Larry


----------



## Haynie (Apr 19, 2013)

Depends on who you are and how much space you have in your FP.  Some folks here make small ones that have to have a cartridge.  I don't like cartridges.  Just my preference.

The piston draws the ink through the nib.


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 20, 2013)

I travel with mine and I can't bring a bottle of ink with me. So, I use cartridges and keep a spare in the body


----------



## Donovan (Apr 20, 2013)

I like the cartridges for a carry pen, for the desk pen I use a filler. Most of the ink you can get in a cartridge so it is your preference 

Donovan


----------



## monophoto (Apr 20, 2013)

Cartridges:  easy to transport spares, less messy; may be difficult to find cartridges ("standard" is not always standard); may be refilled with a syringe

Pumps:  bottled ink is less expensive; larger selection of inks; holds more ink

Pumps are refillable cartridges with a piston- filling mechanism


----------



## Boz (Dec 15, 2013)

*Fountain Pen 101*

I went to the library and put in Fountain Pen 101 and got a bunch of google links wanting to sell me something.  What gives?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's a link that may help:

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/fillingfountainpens.pdf

Ed


----------



## frank123 (Dec 15, 2013)

IMO, the advantage of a "pump" is you are able to use about any ink you wish instead of just what is offered in a cartridge.

But a cartridge is far more convenient if you are willing to stay with the brands and colors offered in them.

"Pump" more versatile, cartridge more convenient:  Make your choice based on what you value more.


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 15, 2013)

My carry pen has a pump in it. I have some cucumber scented ink coming in the mail, you won't find that in a cartridge.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 16, 2013)

Cartridge for convenience,much less time spent filling/cleaning


----------

